# New to the Litherland Collection :)



## photolitherland (Nov 4, 2009)

So I havent posted on here for months but Ive still been collecting and digging for bottles like crazy. Here are some of my best finds of the past few months. 






 Most of these are new in the past couple months. 





  Butter Churner probably from early 20th century from Benton, Arkansas




 Awesome poison I recently dug up





  Possibly sample bottle of Dr. Kings New Discovery Medicine










   Recently dug marbles 1840-1890




 Circa 1900 tea cup and saucer, I cant read the stamp so any info on this one would be great. Bought it for 2 bucks so what the heck. 










 Wedgwood circa 1860-70





 Incredible pontiled poison










 Dr. Kilmers sample



































 circa 1850










 Found these under houses around here in Russellville










 Belfast and Dublin















 I think this dates to probably 1880 but I really dont know, any info would be amazing










 Tons of local Nesbitts I found under a house here, I have yet to clean these




      Found this one under a house too




 I also found this one under a circa 1850 house










 New updates will be coming all the time


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 4, 2009)

*RE: Tons of new bottles and other such things!*

WOWOWOW!!!

 You definitely get my vote for best bottle photographer, Chris!!!!  ..and your subjects are not too shabby either!!


----------



## epackage (Nov 4, 2009)

*RE: Tons of new bottles and other such things!*

3 Words for you, AWESOME AWESOMER AWESOMEST !!!!! Love all the color in the first pic, any New Jersey bottles there ?
                          Thanx,
                                      Jim


----------



## photolitherland (Nov 4, 2009)

*RE: Tons of new bottles and other such things!*

Thanks and no, there are no NJ bottles in there, most are either Arkansas, NY, PA, or from England


----------



## Blackglass (Nov 4, 2009)

*RE: Tons of new bottles and other such things!*

Those bottles are sweet! The Big Joe made me smile[]


----------



## RIBottleguy (Nov 4, 2009)

*RE: Tons of new bottles and other such things!*

Nice adds!  That Fellows & Co. bottle looks citron?  If so, that's a very rare color for that bottle.


----------



## annie44 (Nov 5, 2009)

*RE: Tons of new bottles and other such things!*

Great finds - I really like the labeled Mercury poison.


----------



## madman (Nov 6, 2009)

*RE: Tons of new bottles and other such things!*

nice nice stuff thanks for sharing


----------



## photolitherland (Nov 6, 2009)

*RE: Tons of new bottles and other such things!*

Some more new stuff











Little 
 Little Rock 1930s milk




















  Very rare book, the only other copy I have been able to locate is in Harvards library, book dates to 1800 and is in pretty darn good condition for being 210 years old.


----------



## Poison_Us (Nov 6, 2009)

*RE: Tons of new bottles and other such things!*

You have been busy.  Very nice!


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 7, 2009)

Plenty Poisoniferous pulchritude, photolitherland*!*


----------



## MaineMtnDigger (Nov 8, 2009)

I Don't know what it is about your post but it seems like thoughs are some of the best pics I 've seen in awhile. Good pick ups grats.


----------



## photolitherland (Jan 8, 2010)

Some recent additions to the collection, any info on these bottles would be appreciated.


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 8, 2010)

Hew Year's Halloes, Chris,

 Man, you are a good photographer! Don't know if it's my hinky old computer or what, but I'm seeing just one skittliferous bottle on your newest post... I've reloaded the page 3-4 times, and still only one... Your openning photo to this thread has got to be one of the very best bottle photos of the past year!

 What is the embossing on the skittle?


----------



## Poison_Us (Jan 8, 2010)

You have been a busy beaver.  Very nice and thanks for sharing.


----------



## photolitherland (Jan 8, 2010)

Sorry, I was going to finish posting the photos in the above post but oh well. Here we go again... Some new stuff to the collection.















 Awesome lightning Jar I recently purchased









 Still has the original plastic lid, probably from 1890-1900. Mellins Food for Infants and Invalids.





 Indian Sauce, a beautifully whittles bottle with tons of bubbles, comes from England most likely. 




 An amazing Tibetan Snuff Bottle, composed of 94% Tibetan Silver, circa 1870-75.


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Jan 9, 2010)

what kind of camera do you use ,wow ,great pic's.


----------



## photolitherland (Jan 9, 2010)

Its not all in the camera mate, but anyways, its a Nikon D200. Its not the camera that takes good pictures, its the photographer. But thank you


----------



## deacon_frost (Jan 10, 2010)

sweet photos and sweeter bottles[]cool marbs too i love finding them


----------



## epackage (Jan 10, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  photolitherland
> 
> Its not all in the camera mate, but anyways, its a Nikon D200. Its not the camera that takes good pictures, its the photographer. But thank you


 So says the guy with the $2000 camera...LOL...j/k great pic's


----------



## photolitherland (Jan 18, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  surfaceone
> 
> What is the embossing on the skittle?


 
 It says Wadsworth St. Ives, not sure what it was used for, the guy who sold it to me said they used these bottles for ship ballast and would chunk them over the side when they didnt need em.


----------



## rockbot (Jan 18, 2010)

Its not the camera or the photographer. its the bottles![]
 super stuff Chris.

 Rocky


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 18, 2010)

Hey Chris,

 Thought you might be interested in this: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 All found here.  The firm is still a family business. Cool bottle amongst a bunch of equally cool ones... Thanks for posting.


----------



## photolitherland (Apr 1, 2010)

Heres some a couple really nice ones I found under an old 1850s era stage coach stop inn here recently. 





 I almost had a heart attack when I found this bottle, its near mint and was sitting right under a small crevasse I could just barely reach into. Saw it gleam with my flashlight and thought it was nothing special until I was able to fully see it. Freakin awesome. 










 Nice but common poison just chilling under the floorboards in the dust. 

 Found a couple other bottles but all were chipped or cracked  But the Udolpho Wolfes made up for it. Got a few nice cuts and scratches along the way too, bottle scars lol.


----------



## photolitherland (Apr 1, 2010)

Here a few more additions Ive bought or found in the past couple months. 





 Half Gallon milk I found in a barn. 





 I have found so many RC colas in streams and such, but never have found one with an intact label, so I thought Id buy one.





 Bought this beauty off of ebay a couple months ago. 





 Dug this one out of a stream bank after a heavy rain. 





 Found this one at a recently torn down house, it was just chillen out on the ground, dont know how old it is, 50s? or maybe earlier? The top is still in pretty good shape, its probably not worth anything but I dont care. 





 Also bought these ones off of ebay a couple months ago.


----------



## photolitherland (Apr 3, 2010)

Heres another new one I got off of ebay. Ive looked everywhere online and I havent been able to find another one of these bottles. W D Shed Worm Specific. I believe it to be a very rare bottle, especially since it has the label still on it. If anyone has any info on it that would be great.


----------



## photolitherland (Jul 21, 2010)

Just got back a couple weeks ago from a six weeks geology field camp of which I had to do before I graduated. We were all over the west mapping out rock formations and in some pretty remote areas. So, I found a few awesome bottles. 





 These are some of the bottles I found while mapping in Nevada at some abandoned coal mines near the California border in the middle of absolutely nowhere. Its awesome to know that these bottles were held and used by the miners that lived in the veritable wild west in the middle of the desert, 110 some odd years ago. They could have even been used by Chinese miners that were out of jobs after the railroads were done. I did fine an opium pipe in a long forgotten valley, so Im sure the Chinese were around. 





 I found a whole bunch of San Francisco bottles, bitteres and medicines, but every last one was broken  This one from Rochester took a long journey to get there.





 This is the area I found some of those bottles in in Nevada. We were out there mapping geology everyday, from 7 til 6. 










 I was lucky enough to happen upon this bottle near Canon City, CO while mapping on top of a mountain. I surmise it was on some guy horseback riding 100 years ago and it was in his day pack, hmmm.


----------



## photolitherland (Jul 21, 2010)

If anyone has any info on that swirl top whiskey that would be amazing since Ive never seen a similar one before.


----------



## photolitherland (Jul 21, 2010)

Then heres a bunch of bottles that Ive yet to take individual pics of that Ive bought this summer.






[/img]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 21, 2010)

Looks like you've been very busy Chris,....as usual great pics and bottles....Doesn't look like there was too much in the way of shade trees where you were surveying![&:]


----------



## green dragon (Jul 21, 2010)

got me drooling, that's for sure. 

  LOVE that Indianapolis Brewing,  just  great . 

  Nice finds.... 

  ~ AL 

  ( heads out to find digs and goodies )


----------



## photolitherland (Jul 22, 2010)

Got a new bottle today, its probably one of my favorite bottles, the top is very crude and it looks like some glass even dripped down to the shoulders. HebbleWhite MFG Co, Buffalo NY.


----------



## photolitherland (Jul 22, 2010)

A few more I got before leaving for the west like 3 months ago. 





 H. K. Mulford Co. 










 The night I broke up with my girlfriend she had bought me this bottle and was crying and she said, well since youre leaving you can have this. I felt like shit, but oh well, at least I got away from a bad situation and got a good bottle out of it, yikes. 




















 J. A. Bellavance & Co. was founded in 1902 by Joseph A. Bellavance as a saloon and beer, liquor and soda wholesale business at 2-4 Canal Street in Nashua, N.H. The company delivered cases and wooden kegs throughout the city with a horse and wagon team and filled â€œto goâ€ buckets with beer on the saloon portion of the premises. This bottle looks about 1910 or so.


----------



## photolitherland (Aug 26, 2010)

Last week there was the Highway 64 garage sale that goes for like 80 140 miles and heres some of the stuff I found. 










 My best find of the statewide garage sale YAY! 





 A nice local soda from Hot Springs





 Another great 1910s find from a local bottling company from just up the road from where I live. 





 I didnt get this one at the garage sale but off of ebay, its a Civil War era Dr. Wistars

























 I love Dads Soda and am starting a pretty good collection of em. 





 And then my new bottle display in my new apartment.


----------



## glass man (Aug 26, 2010)

D....A....N....G....!!!!


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 26, 2010)

Good stuff.  Great pictures too.  Stop making me like the sodas.  They're turning me on and I don't even collect those[8|]


----------



## photolitherland (Aug 26, 2010)

I didnt start collecting the ACLs until recently, I used to not like em either but then I fell in love with them after finding a whole bunch in a barn down here in Arkansas. I still love the old bottles better but when I see an ACL I have to get it


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 26, 2010)

I keep thinking of this cool place Joe took me to about two years ago.  It was an old diner from, maybe the late 1940's-50's.  

 His friend, whom had just bought the building/land gave him permission to check it out and the surrounding area.  Didn't find much in the dump.  

 The inside of the diner was pretty run down, but frozen in time.  There were crates of nice ACL's, but we don't know a lot about sodas and hadn't cleared it with the guy to remove anything.  We got a Jade-ite cup, though, as a souvenir.  There was a sign, with the menu, tuna sandwich 25 cents, etc.  There was lots of Jade-ite and Fire King stuff, a nice Hoosier cabinet we wanted so much!, the old soda fountain, and all kinds of neat stuff.  

 Joe probably remembers other stuff that was in there too.  It's a good thing we didn't take anything.  We wouldn't have felt right about it, and the man's wife was into antiques or ended up auctioning it.  I forget.  What a shame.  We would have loved to have had first pick and would have gladly bought some items had we known they would be for sale.  It was a neat sight to get to see anyway.


----------



## photolitherland (Aug 26, 2010)

Just got some more stuff in the mail today, some bottles from Hawaii. I got three opium bottles from the 1880s-1900 and a Kanji bottle. 
















 Oh and the bottle second from the right I found in Nevada while snooping around some abandoned mine shafts and their trash dumps this summer. Its broken unfortunately so I thought Id get some non broken ones off of the bay.


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 27, 2010)

Wow.  Can we hire you to take bottle pics for us?  We'll have to pay you in, uh, bottles.  Sorry.  We got some awesome bottles with Asian characters from Rockbot (rocky in Hawaii).  Very cool.


----------



## photolitherland (Aug 27, 2010)

Of course I will work for bottles, in fact, Id love to.


----------



## photolitherland (Aug 28, 2010)

Ive been doing a lot of finding here lately and heres a few more I found at the Highway 64 garage sale.


----------



## photolitherland (Aug 29, 2010)

I just received this amazing Warners Remedy bottle from around 1910-20 off of ebay. I think its pretty rare, I have never seen one like it, I had few people on here say that they used to own one but they sold em off. 











 Its a very late BIM tooled bottle and the neck is pretty crooked so its pretty cool, at least I think so


----------



## photolitherland (Aug 29, 2010)

Heres the other Warners I just got in the middle, a much older blob top one.


----------



## beendiggin (Sep 5, 2010)

That is a great selection of bottles, and a lot of history to go along with them...  thanks!


----------



## photolitherland (Sep 13, 2010)

Some bottles I dug today, I was especially proud of the local druggist bottle and cant wait to go back to the dump soon.


----------

